
To shield tech executives, California’s biggest water users are secret - ThomPete
https://www.revealnews.org/article/californias-biggest-water-users-are-secret-to-shield-tech-executives/?utm_source=CIR&utm_medium=social_media&utm_campaign=facebook
======
alooPotato
Does anyone know why pricing of utilities like water and electricity doesn't
follow a steep exponential curve? I.e. it gets really really expensive to have
a 10 acre estate fully watered during drought. Seems like either the excessive
users will curb their usage (what we want) or they'll pay a huge amount that
we can plow back into infrastructure.

Or are these excessive users a drop in the bucket when it comes to total usage
and we shouldn't even worry about them?

